
Show HN: Pendulum – Python datetimes made easy - sdispater
https://pendulum.eustace.io
======
sdispater
It’s been months since I first showcased Pendulum on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12299013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12299013)).
At the time it was not stable but I received a lot of valuable feedback to
shape it to what it is now.

It’s now stable (since January actually) and has gain traction since I first
introduced it, so I thought I’d share it here again so that it can be of use
to more people.

For those wondering, Pendulum is a library for Python to ease datetimes,
timedeltas and timezones manipulation.

Each Pendulum classes are subclasses of the standard classes so you can use
them as drop-in replacements in your code (some exceptions exist, see
[https://pendulum.eustace.io/docs/#limitations](https://pendulum.eustace.io/docs/#limitations))

Link to the official website:
[https://pendulum.eustace.io](https://pendulum.eustace.io)

Link to the official documentation:
[https://pendulum.eustace.io/docs/](https://pendulum.eustace.io/docs/)

Link to the github project:
[https://github.com/sdispater/pendulum](https://github.com/sdispater/pendulum)

